# Looking for this Font: Ribbon 131 BT



## chemistry_geek (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm looking for a font called "Ribbon 131 BT".  It came with a free version of WordPerfect I downloaded from the web several years ago.  I lost my Mac OS 9 system during a bad upgrade.  When I try to install it from a Mac OS 9 CD, the installer asks me for a registration number, problem is, it never asked me before.   All I want is the font Ribbon 131 BT, not the WordPerfect program.  I used to have my own business making and selling soap.  Attached is a picture of the font on my product.  Anyone know where I can find Ribbon 131 BT?


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 19, 2002)

Hello!

Have you tried looking at the sites listed on http://macfonts.com/ ?  I almost always find the fonts I am looking for off one of their websites.

Let me know if you find it!

Albert


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 19, 2002)

I found that website to be a combobulated mess with all the banner adds.  I clicked on 1001mac fonts and it took me right back to the same page.  I found another site through Sherlock last night that has look-a-like fonts, but they want me to pay for the fonts.  I don't know the price for the fonts, it just said I must pay for look-a-like fonts.


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 19, 2002)

Hello!

After about 20 minutes of searching all over Carracho I finally found a copy.  I am in the queue right now and will post it when I am done.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 19, 2002)

Hello!

You will find the font attached to my post:

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 19, 2002)

Many many thanks!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

> *Hello!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Albert *



are you a robot or something? lol... you always begin with "Hello!" and end with "Have a great day! Albert"



just kidding!  don't take it seriously... please.... it's just funny how all your messages start and end exactly alike....


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 3, 2002)

Hello!

Yes, I guess alot of my posts do begin with the same phrase and end with the same.  I assure you that no I am not a bot  I even usually write emails using the same headers and footers.  Don't know why, just became a habit of mine  Here, I'll end this one differently...

Have a great week!

Albert


----------

